# I have to part with my Chesapeake (FREE)



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

I hate to do it and I have exhausted all efforts in trying to make it work, but in the end I have to find a home for my friend and hunting companion. Free of charge to a good hunting home. The only stipulation is that the new owner must be familiar with the Chesapeake breed. He is two years old and a good hunter. In the right hands he will be an excellent hunter. He is amazing with our kids and just simply a joy to be around. ....Anyway PM me if interested.
Thank you...
Matt

I hope that this is okay posting this. If not I apologize and I will remove it.


----------



## ERDA (Sep 13, 2007)

•	The main reason that I have to part with Hank is time...things have taken a different turn in our life and I just don't have the time to dedicate to him. He is a great dog, both family and a field. I don't want to get rid of him but I don't have a choice and he needs to go to a good home. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask... 
•	Thank you
Matt


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

ERDA said:


> I hope that this is okay posting this. If not I apologize and I will remove it.


Perfectly fine, good luck!


----------

